# Future manifold spacer



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

I don’t know if it has been reported or if you guys know already, but BNR has a prototype of a manifold spacer for the LE2. There’s still hope for Gen 2.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Planning a turbo upgrade for early next year too.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Planning a turbo upgrade for early next year too.


Still iffy on that upgrade but I’m grabbing the manifold spacer for sure


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

I've got 5 of these gen 2 IM spacers in stock right now, as soon as I test fit the one on my car (so far just 3d printed mock ups on a manifold and CAD have been done), I'll have 4 open for sale to people that want to beta test. Keep an eye out.


----------



## VegasSonic (Aug 23, 2021)

What's the benefit of longer manifold runners? More of a direct air steam/more velocity? Or is it to just get a better seal on the injectors?


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

VegasSonic said:


> What's the benefit of longer manifold runners? More of a direct air steam/more velocity? Or is it to just get a better seal on the injectors?


Better throttle response and low end power


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

It's meant to provide more air volume that is available at any given time.


----------



## VegasSonic (Aug 23, 2021)

Gotcha. That's interesting. I never heard of that. Anyone have any experience with this on a previous build? How's yours Jerry? How much $ per unit?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

These are available NOW and already black friday sale priced









BNR 2016+ GM 1.4T/1.5T LE2/LFV Intake Manifold Spacer-BNR-LE






store.badnewsracing.net


----------

